# 2 man stands?



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone here use 2 man ladder stands? My thought is that they would stick out like a sore thumb. I would love the extra room but concerned with the bulk. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used them...the deer don't care...I prefer to get a little higher in the tree with a climber though I can see what you mean.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have used and killed deer out of two man stands before. My suggestions would be to find the tallest one you can to get you off the ground. Also look around for other cover when putting it up. might have to clear a bit for shooting lanes but gives you some breakup. I tend not to put them on that perfect limbless tree with nothing around it. And eventually the deer get used to them and don't pay attention.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

I put the burlap around mine to help cover movement. Have had no problems.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just bought one at menards i'm putting up this weekend. I love my climber, but where i'm hunting this fall is a haul in. I agree that it shouldn't be put in a limbless tree and I will be putting camo burlap netting around it that I got from gander mtn before they went out of business. after a while deer can get used to anything. I probably should of had it up a month ago.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This is a 2 man ladder stand I put up with an extension added to make it 20' tall. It has a rubber roof and walls that are wrapped in camo burlap.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 3 that I hunt out of and have the camo around all of them, and I put 1/2 inch pipe insulation on the top rail first before the camo, it makes them a little quieter if you bump the rail and makes a good gun rest. All of mine are 20' high and after a few weeks the deer don't look up at them.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

I use them have no problem. Shot many deer out of them I like them better than climbers it already set up and ready to go.. better if u have more depending on size of woods for different paths and wind


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just use two single ladder stands ,hard enough by yourself to get it up let alone a double one. Putting them out on Monday plenty of time to get rid of my scent from the area.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

snag said:


> I just use two single ladder stands ,hard enough by yourself to get it up let alone a double one. Putting them out on Monday plenty of time to get rid of my scent from the area.


This was kind of my thinking. You'd better have a big, strong, burly friend along with you to put up a 2 man! My BIL had his Son, who is in the Air Force, and is big strong, and burly. And they played Hell getting a 2 man up there!

My BIL did it because his wife, my Sis, said she wanted to go out with him on some hunts. Love is always hopeful, right?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> This was kind of my thinking. You'd better have a big, strong, burly friend along with you to put up a 2 man! My BIL had his Son, who is in the Air Force, and is big strong, and burly. And they played Hell getting a 2 man up there!
> 
> My BIL did it because his wife, my Sis, said she wanted to go out with him on some hunts. Love is always hopeful, right?


That was my thinking it's also more to camo up if wanted , I think you can use ropes and a pulley to pull up a double ladder but I go solo on setting up , going out this week to ratchet up the other ladder and finalize everything.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

In my group of hunters, we are in the process of bringing 5 youngin's into the group and 2 man stands are what we have gone with in most of our areas. Of the many brands we tried, Hawk seems to be the most comfortable and very well built. They are a bit tough to put up, but not impossible. 2 men can do it, but better with 3. Have put up 6 or 7 in the last two years and it is not like something I dread. If I were hunting alone, I would not use one. Look at some of the bigger 1 man, such as the hawk 1.5 denali.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I never circled back... i had 1.5 stand i decided to put up. Its a new area im hunting so i decided not to wrestle a 2 man and fig out i didnt like the area. Put up a blind in my other spot, got all the space i need.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We have several 2 man stands. They work great when taking the kids out and lots of room when going solo. They are a pain to put up but over the years we have refined the process. Using a climber we screw a heavy duty eye lag screw into the tree then ratchet strap a winch to the back side of the tree then winch it up tight. Also it makes me feel a lot better crawling up the ladder to finish the installation. Those top heavy stands are scary to install no matter what. The deer get used to them. I leave mine out all year, my land though. We check and replace the straps every other year. I also lag 4 metal straps over the V bar into the tree. For a little more assurance. 8 years ago I put one up right by the house as an experiment of sorts to see how long the hardware last. I can unscrew the nuts and bolts without shearing any off. Little rust seems solid. Good luck


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tritonman said:


> 8 years ago I put one up right by the house as an experiment of sorts to see how long the hardware last. I can unscrew the nuts and bolts without shearing any off. Little rust seems solid. Good luck


That's a stroke of genius Triton! Some guys think this stuff lasts forever and don't take into account exposure to the elements. Or, the tree just grows out around your stuff, and you can't get the stand out of there with any amount of trying! Ask me how I know! Lesson learned!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I currently have 16 ladder stands up in various locations fence rows, woods, creek bottoms. when buying new stands as I tend to buy one a year now, for the past 3 years I get only 2 man stands. Just placed one a few weeks ago and I wish I knew how to post video from my phone from my first hunt, the deer in my farm country do not mind them, they look up but just do not make eye contact. I try to purchase stands that have a metal seat Vs a cushy material seat as that will rot in a few years. I can buy cushions, squirrels eat them in few years buy another.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, we never look forward to putting up ladder stands...esp. the 2 man ones. for a few years we would man-handle them....then I got smarter. Now when possible, we take a small extension ladder (light 16') and I go up the back of the tree and put a ratchet strap, or short piece of chain around the tree- with or with out a a small pulley or just a carabiner attached to it, have a rope through the pulley (or carabiner), attach the rope to/near the top of the stand....I pull the rope and buddy "walks" the stand up. I can hold the stand to the tree as he climbs the ladder to finish securing it ! ( notice I hold the rope and He climbs the ladder) Tom Sawyer would be proud !


----------

